# Players Wanted for Horror PbP/Weekly Online RPG Hybrid



## Bretticus Rex (Dec 22, 2020)

*They’re here. *

At 7:13pm September 5, 1982, a freak electrical storm struck the Borough of Mountaindale, New Jersey. Five people were killed and three children disappeared during a town-wide blackout that lasted well into the morning hours. In the year to follow, over a dozen more children were taken from their homes, strange creatures were sighted in the mountains above town…

...and then the Shadows came.

In 1983, the whole world changed. The things that used to haunt our nightmares now hunted our streets. We survived, adapted and learned the darkest truths. At the end of hope, a light appeared. We grew stronger and wiser. We fought back and took a stand. In our first chapter, we were kids. In our second chapter, we discovered the power in make believe and learned how to be teenaged heroes of legend. And now, it’s 1990, and we’ve said goodbye to childhood and grown the hell up.

Join us in the fight. Join the Black Watch.

Chapter 3 of Black Watch is gearing up to launch January 2021. Let’s kick 2020 to the curb and let your horror movie freak flag fly!

 Play in our adult, high-octane, weekly Saturday RPGame sessions played via Google Meet from 6-9 est using the home brew Centurion System.

 Write in our ongoing narrative via Chronica, building connective tissue between game sessions.

 Add your voice to this nostalgic, Lovecraftian, living fiction, holy @#%$! adventure!

*Watch the skies.*

Join our Facebook group

Find us on Instagram


----------

